# Interior cleaning (detailing)



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well i guess this is the right place for it.

New to the whole interior thing. 

Background

A friend from work sat in my car today (gave ehr a lift) and she said - exact words - "its mingin in here isnt it...."

Wake up call... i spend sooo much time obsessing over the exterior i forget the inside....

I need recommendation of what i need for an interior cleaning kit.

Seats carpets mats door cards plastics glass leather (steering wheel and gear stick gator).

Acessories brush cloths etc.

I hear people talking about IPA (i though it was a beer).. what is it and what uses does it have...


I guess what i need is one of those sponsors to start selling an interior detailing kits... 

I rambled.. but i get my point accross..

Need advice. (btw its a seat ibiza with cloth interior).

Thanks in advance

John.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

chemical wise
apc
glass cleaner
aerosol dressing

tool wise
hover
megs brush nice and rubbery got one from autobrite
wet vac(if you can afford
mfs
good crevice tool 
megs brush for carpets
blue autoglym mf square thing

allways get good results with that


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

a good wipedown with apc (not ipa) and a dressing of your choice for the plastics.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Can i use APC on carpets too?

Like Megs APC that comes in big tubs.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

megs apc is fine to use anywhere


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

I recently got a Vax wet vax from Robert Dyas for about £40 , superb bit of kit for the money , brought my seats and carpets up perfectly.. Pair that with my trusty old dyson , some APC and AG rubber and trim cleaner/dressing and Bobs yer uncle


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

hudson0804 said:


> A friend from work sat in my car today (gave ehr a lift) and she said - exact words - "its mingin in here isnt it...."
> 
> John.


My exact reply would have been "bus tata":wave:


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

NCB said:


> My exact reply would have been "bus tata":wave:


Yeah but she has nice boobies and maybe i'll get to squeeze them ....

No seriously when i thought about it, my car was a sty.

On topic, if i brought bulk APC and several squirty bottles would i need different triggers for different work?

IE for cleaning seats would i need to foam rather than spray and do I scrub with a brush or dab with a sponge?

Can i use APC on windows?

I have AG fast glass but find that it leaves dust streaks on my glass? Am i doing something wrong?

Also, can i use my pressure washer to get the grime out of my floor mats or should i scrub those too?

Many questions... itchy buying finger ...

@ site sponsors... you sell bucket kits, polish kits, metal kits, engine kits, kits for making kits but no interiror kits... 1 bottle of APC selection of triggger bottles brush cloth and perhaps a bucket?

John.


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

hudson0804 said:


> Yeah but she has nice boobies and maybe i'll get to squeeze them ....
> 
> John.


Well best of luck with the boobies pal:thumb:

As for the fast glass i use that all the time with no probs spray on and buff off with paper(kitchen towel etc) and when i clean my floor mats i just put them in the washer hang them out and when there dry i give them a scrub with a stiff brush just to get the pile back:thumb:
Cant help you with your seats i've always had leather


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sounds like you need an odour neutraliser too!!!


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

hudson0804 said:


> *Yeah but she has nice boobies and maybe i'll get to squeeze them* ....


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL:lol:


----------



## tputtick (Oct 12, 2009)

lol to the boobies..! yer give the interior a good scrub first with an interior brush (megs is my fav) and a detail brush (again megs!) around all the switches and dials, then vacuum everywhere including creases in the seats, down the sides of seats (in between the console), headlining, boot and dont forget to push seats all the way forward and back. Then get a damp MF and a spray or two of APC and wipe down all plastics, trim, dash and headlining if needed. Once complete spray a couple of shots of dressing on a MF and wipe down the plastics.


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

JasonE said:


> I recently got a Vax wet vax from Robert Dyas for about £40 , superb bit of kit for the money , brought my seats and carpets up perfectly


Sounds like a good price - any idea what vax it was exactly?

For the OP - I find AG Glass Polish the best product I've ever used on glass, it's a liquid polish similar to SRP in consistancy and buffs off very easily. I will leave some powder around so perhaps vac afterwards.

Also - get one of these 
Great for reaching to the front of windscreens without knocking your fingers on the glass higher up


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

willskoda said:


> Sounds like a good price - any idea what vax it was exactly?
> 
> For the OP - I find AG Glass Polish the best product I've ever used on glass, it's a liquid polish similar to SRP in consistancy and buffs off very easily. I will leave some powder around so perhaps vac afterwards.
> 
> ...


 It was very much like this one but grey ;

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~149807~Vax+V020+Carpet+Washer


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheers :thumb: 

I'll be adding one of those to the ever increasing wish list! :lol:

Edit - My nearest Dyas is in Coventry! Grr - I hate paying postage! I'm sure somewhere else will sell em' at a reasonable price mind you. Hopefully


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Meguiar's Carpet and Interior Cleaner is fantastic


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

No one has mentioned AG Interior Shampoo.

Great. (IMO)

We have cream carpet in our house and it has taken out red wine, and coffee easily. Really good on fabrics headliners, and carpets.

I really rate AG Vinyl and rubber care too, use it everywhere. Nice shiny non static finish

Another new thing I got was AG Hyperfresh. Its amazing. Blast two secs worth into the car, then close the door. Really lovely coconut smell- lasts a good while

The chicks will love that !


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

OK well its about time i updated this.

I have brought a bottle of megs apc and the two megs brushes - larger and adjustable.

I'm raring to go once the car is out the garage today.

One question, the megs apc spray bottle has a line that says 4 times and 10 times.

I understnad that i fill with water to the line but wheres the top line?

Also should i got for 4 or 10 tiems for interior cleaning?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

You top up with chemical to where the bottle begins to taper in. For interior cleaning, use it at 10:1 - 4:1 is really for outside work. If you don't have a wet vac, spray sparingly and wipe with a m/f on fabrics/carpet. On hard trim, spray the m/f first and then wipe to ensure even coverage. I like to follow up with a seperate m/f wrung out in clean water to remove any residue.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

For full interior detailing I tend to use the following:

All Plastics

-Scrubbed with surfex HD & a AG hand pad.
-Dry with a AG Interior microfibre.
-Dress and protect with poorboys natural look & Mr pink.

All Leather

-Scrubbed with zaino z9 & horse hair brush.
-Dry with standard microfibre.
-Cleanse with zaino z10 & zaino aplicator.

Door Rubbers

-Scrubbed with surfex HD & AG hand pad.
-Dry with standard microfibre.
-Dress with Gloss it T.R.V. & microfibre.

Windows

-Cleaned with Brilliant glass cleaner & mint merkin.

Carpets & if seats are fabric upholstery

-These would just be vacuumed in a detailed manner, but if these and the mats actually need cleaning im lucky in the sense i own a prochem carpet and fabric cleaner, which is pretty much the fastest and the deepest fabric clean you can get. They would all be presprayed with fibre and fabric rinse and scrubbed with a horse hair brush, then steam cleaned till they looked brand new.

Carbon fibre

-Washed with shampoo & zaino sponge.
-Dried with 70/30 towel.
-Protected with swissvax bos via zaino aplicator.
































































Hope that helps bud.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks fro the info guys.

I'll get mixing later and see what i come up with. if the weater holds off i'll do the inside on the weekend. Cannot touch the paint as its coming out the body shop today after a three panel respray .


H


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Soak everything down and give it a good rub, then she'll love it

Now, as for your interior...


I crack myself up


----------

